# DHEKELIA garrison - living and teaching there



## 2r2e (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi,
Hope someone can help. Thinking of applying for a teaching post which comes with a house in the Dhekelia garrison. Have no idea what living in such a place might be like. Has anyone got any insight? Want to find out about the atmosphere as much as the housing.

And does anyone have any info on King Richard Secondary School - my kids would go there. Plus, while I'm at it, anyone know anything about Dhekelia Primary School.

Cheers


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

2r2e said:


> Hi,
> Hope someone can help. Thinking of applying for a teaching post which comes with a house in the Dhekelia garrison. Have no idea what living in such a place might be like. Has anyone got any insight? Want to find out about the atmosphere as much as the housing.
> 
> And does anyone have any info on King Richard Secondary School - my kids would go there. Plus, while I'm at it, anyone know anything about Dhekelia Primary School.
> ...


I cant speak for Dhekelia specifically but having spent the biggest part of my life as first a forces brat and then a forces wife I can tell you that life on forces bases tends to be a good life.
There is a good social life and a support network which expats living in the country dont have.
From my experience forces schools are great too 

Veronica


----------



## 2r2e (Feb 6, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I cant speak for Dhekelia specifically but having spent the biggest part of my life as first a forces brat and then a forces wife I can tell you that life on forces bases tends to be a good life.
> There is a good social life and a support network which expats living in the country dont have.
> From my experience forces schools are great too
> 
> Veronica


Thanks Veronica. Appreciate you taking the time to answer. Must be quite a macho environment?


----------



## gloucester_geezer (May 5, 2008)

Hi, I spent 6 years living just outside the garrison, 2 lots of 3 years one in the 80s and one in the 90s. I can assure you that life there would be very good indeed, own food shops, own schools - as you know, cinema, own piece of beach, best fish and chip shop in the world!!!!! The schools have a very good name too, smaller than most UK schools and I would say you would enjoy it. Ayia Napa only a short drive away if you want the best beaches and Larnaca for shopping and the airport a short drive away too.
Nothing I can really say that would be negative.....

Regards,

Paul



2r2e said:


> Hi,
> Hope someone can help. Thinking of applying for a teaching post which comes with a house in the Dhekelia garrison. Have no idea what living in such a place might be like. Has anyone got any insight? Want to find out about the atmosphere as much as the housing.
> 
> And does anyone have any info on King Richard Secondary School - my kids would go there. Plus, while I'm at it, anyone know anything about Dhekelia Primary School.
> ...


----------



## adamgard (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi

I am an ex-service ex-pat living near Dhekelia and can tell you that a teaching job there is considered by the general ex-pat community to be a plum job with perks and a good (i.e. UK) salary. You can have the best of both worlds by having social lives both on and off the bases so I would say go for it, it's an opportunity of a lifetime.


----------



## 2r2e (Feb 6, 2009)

gloucester_geezer said:


> Hi, I spent 6 years living just outside the garrison, 2 lots of 3 years one in the 80s and one in the 90s. I can assure you that life there would be very good indeed, own food shops, own schools - as you know, cinema, own piece of beach, best fish and chip shop in the world!!!!! The schools have a very good name too, smaller than most UK schools and I would say you would enjoy it. Ayia Napa only a short drive away if you want the best beaches and Larnaca for shopping and the airport a short drive away too.
> Nothing I can really say that would be negative.....
> 
> Regards,
> ...


Cheers. The chips should swing it!


----------



## 2r2e (Feb 6, 2009)

adamgard said:


> Hi
> 
> I am an ex-service ex-pat living near Dhekelia and can tell you that a teaching job there is considered by the general ex-pat community to be a plum job with perks and a good (i.e. UK) salary. You can have the best of both worlds by having social lives both on and off the bases so I would say go for it, it's an opportunity of a lifetime.


Many thanks. Think I'm convinced but teenage son not keen....


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

2r2e said:


> Many thanks. Think I'm convinced but teenage son not keen....


He dosnt know what hes missing.
The life is great for teenagers especially on the bases where there is always something going on.
Living on a base you are cushioned agaisnt any problems that other expats encounter, entertainment is cheap as it is subsidised, forces cinemas get all the latest films and its cheap to go compared to civi street. 
The beach is very close so long summer days swimming and surfing etc.
working on the basegives you access to the services medical facilties which are excellent.
All things considered, in your place I would not let a teenager stop me from making the move if thats what you want.
He can keep in touch with his pals via the internet and they can come over for holidays (if you can put up with them) . They will be so jealous of his lifestyle
I am sure that someone who knows the base at Dhekelia can tell you more about what facilties it has.
My sons grew up as service brats, as I did, and they say now that they didnt realise at the time what a priviledged life they had.


----------



## mkcmiller (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi, I'm a forces wife who has just recently moved to Ay Nik Station just up from Dhekelia.

My eldest daughter attends KRS and has settled really well, the school is really small (pupilwise) in comparison with UK with only around 125 pupils! I have found the school to be really good so far, Mr Sim, the teacher who takes care of the new admission pupils was very friendly and helpful, Katie had to do a few tests on our visit to the school to decide which level groups she would be in....what yrs will your children be in?

Katie was very opposed to the idea of coming with us, unlike her younger sister, and blankly refused to hear anything about the place but now she is here she absolutely loves it, made loads of new friends in the first week and now I hardly ever see her as she is out all the time! 

Life wise though, you should find it Ok, people tend to be quite friendly as all are in the same boat as in away from family etc, there is alot to do on the camp for both parents and kids and of course the beach is just on your doorstep........have a look at this link it is for the Garrison and should give you some things to sway your teenager!

mod.uk/DefenceInternet/DefenceFor/ServiceCommunity/ACyprusPosting/Dhekelia/

its the mod site, but gives loads of info. sorry cant help on the school side as my other daughter attends Ay Nik primary.

Hope this helps a little

Michelle


----------



## 2r2e (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for the reply - much appreciated. Eldest, Tom, is half way through GCSEs which is a worry of course, especially as he won't be able to complete all his subjects. Twins (boys) will be staring Y7. What's the atmosphere like? Mucho macho with all the army types? 
All 3 are into music in a big way - any band scene/music groups at all?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

2r2e said:


> Thanks for the reply - much appreciated. Eldest, Tom, is half way through GCSEs which is a worry of course, especially as he won't be able to complete all his subjects. Twins (boys) will be staring Y7. What's the atmosphere like? Mucho macho with all the army types?
> All 3 are into music in a big way - any band scene/music groups at all?


I am sure that as you will be working for the British Forces Education system there will be a way in which your eldest son can complete his GCSE's.
I remember many years ago when my father was posted to Singapore, although my sister and I ahd both left school we were able to go back to school in the forces school in Singapore to in order to get more GCSE's.
We were able to simply study the subjects we wanted to get and the rest of our time was free.


----------



## cassie70 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi

With respect to this posting does anyone have any contact information to do with recruitment within the British bases, as i am of British nationality and have lived for 15yrs in Cyprus but i have been absent for a year & would very much like to come home with the opportunity of employment. 

All feed back would be totally appreciated.x

Cassx


----------

